# Best commentary series?



## Supersillymanable

Hey guys, 

I've recently been thinking about getting some commentary series. Essentially, I wanted a series that is more on the side of application, one that is more exegetical, and another that is more expositional (or is expositional pretty much the same as application? I thought it was the almost "in between" of the two). Any suggestions?

I have the entire New testament BST, which I've really enjoyed. I also have access to the entire tyndale series, but found them very brief, which disappointed me somewhat. I also have access to all the old testament of BST. Though I have access to the Tyndale and BST (OT), I don't own them, they're my Dad's, and wanted to buy some commentaries of my own...

Thanks!


----------



## Bill The Baptist

For the New Testament, William Hendriksen is generally excellent and the set is very affordable. Christianbook.com: New Testament Commentary, 12 Volumes: William Hendriksen, Simon J. Kistemaker: 9780801026065


----------



## Marrow Man

The Tyndale OT and NT series are pretty good for the layman and pastor. Good explanation of the text w/o getting bogged down too much in the details. The Reformed Expository Commentary series is pretty good as well. It's fairly new so the set (done by various modern authors) is incomplete. It is essentially derived from sermons preached by the individuals (so you get both exegetical comments as well as applications of the text). I have only read the volumes on 1 Kings (by Philip Ryken) and Acts (by Derek Thomas). The latter volume is excellent, btw.


----------



## J. Dean

I don't know how useful it would be for your purpose, but the CrossWay Commentary Series (edited by McGrath and Packer) is quite good. It draws from a variety of Reformed teachers (with Luther making a "guest" appearance for the book of Galatians). I'm going through Charles Hodge's commentary on Romans, and it's fantastic.

Books | Crossway


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

I second the Hendriksen set as the best for the NT.


----------



## jwithnell

May I suggest you may be better served getting individual commentaries, assuming you want help in studying through books rather than make quick references, in which case a good study Bible may serve you more concisely? That way, you can benefit from the strengths of a particular commentator for a particular book, then re-evaluate as you start another study. I have found Amazon.com: A Guide to Biblical Commentaries & Reference Works (9780982871560): John Frederick Evans: Books to be especially helpful in making selections. John's reach exceeds my comfort zone in some cases -- he's trying to ensure that theological students know the major writers on various books -- but if he says a work is solid, you can bet the farm on it.


----------



## jogri17

1. Baker NT (Hendrickson/Kistemacher)
2. The Bible Speaks Today: New Testament 
3. The Expositor's Bible Commentary
4. Tyndale Commentaries
5. The New Bible Commentary 1vol.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Of the individual commentaries I use from sets the Tyndale Commentary series is consistently the best for sermon prep and I have even read them devotionally from cover-to-cover. They are very well put together.

Also I really like the Welwyn series.


----------



## moral necessity

I've always appreciated Calvin's the most. 

You can also try the Geneva Series, if you want a conglomeration of authors. It's a little expensive, but you can usually find them one at a time fairly cheap and build a collection.

Christianbook.com: Calvin's Commentaries, 22 Volumes/with bonus copy of Calvin's Institutes: John Calvin: 9780801013317

Geneva Series of Commentaries Bundle (31 Volume Set) :: Geneva Commentaries :: Commentaries & Sermons :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books - Discount Prices - Free Shipping


Blessings in your studies...


----------



## ADKing

Although it is older, as a commentary on the whole Bible, I still have never found anything that beats Matthew Henry. I use him every week as a pastor with great profit.


----------



## Andres

jwithnell said:


> May I suggest you may be better served getting individual commentaries, assuming you want help in studying through books rather than make quick references



I second this suggestion. For help in selecting commentaries, look no further than the board's own Rev Keister for recommendations. I've purchased several commentaries based on brother Lane's recommendations and have yet to be disappointed.


----------



## arapahoepark

Doesn't NT Wright have a couple commentaries in the Tyndale? Avoid those ones (that he wrote) at least.


----------



## jogri17

arap said:


> Doesn't NT Wright have a couple commentaries in the Tyndale? Avoid those ones (that he wrote) at least.



NT Wright is not some heretical buggyman, lex Luther kinda guy. He only does the Col.and Phil. volume, and he brings a cool perspective to it especially on Christological aspects. Justification isn't a major theme, and the Reformed confessions don't address the subject of Jesus' knowledge of his divinity within the human nature (whether he was always aware or became aware over time), so it's a fair point to hold (important on Col. 2).


----------



## Somerset

The Metropolitan Tabernacle bookshop has the one volume Matthew Henry for £15 -50. This has very small print, is very heavy and does not have the words of the Bible included. I may have a spare copy of this - if interested let me know and I will have a look (no charge - collect from Sherwood). The six volume set, which includes the AV text, is £33. The Hendriksen set is £92-50 and Calvin's commentary set is £95 - including a copy of the Institutes, though not the translation most on this site seem to prefer. All books are hardback and postage is free over £40.


----------

